# repairing power supply's



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

anybody out there repair power supply's or know someone who does?? i have a 75 amp powersource power supply that popped(like most do when you plug them up) but did not work after the pop. i love these power supply's and i know somebody has to have some knowledge on how to repair them. rivergate just wanted to sell me a new one(OF COURSE!!), but i would like to get this one fixed instead.

thanks


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

You can take it to any electronics place and they should be able to repair your P/S,I had a friend repair my 45 amp rivergate and he said they are very simple to work on.I could have fixed it myself,just didn't have the time at the moment.


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*power supply*

thanks man! that is what i will look into.


----------



## sheldon 525 (Oct 21, 2006)

yea you might want to check theres probably a fuse inside that blew or maybee not. it wouldnt hurt to check


----------



## harringBONE (Oct 15, 2001)

please take extreme care in taking apart any power supply. make absolute sure that the supply has been unplugged for at least 15 minutes before removing the cover.


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*power supply*

i am sending it to an electronics place to be looked at..the papaerwork on the power supply says that there are no fuses in the unit.

thanks


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Chris - Can you repair supplies?

Doug p


----------



## harringBONE (Oct 15, 2001)

yes / no, have ability, dont have desire.


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Gotcha


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*power supply*

how much money does it take for desire to "kick in"??


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

isn't the rectifier that usually goes bad in them? anybody that can solder can do it themselves. you can replace it with one that is more heavy duty... from an electronics store or radio shack.


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*power supply*

cool deal thanks!


----------



## samgkd (Dec 30, 2003)

*Power Supply*

It is rare for a rectifier to go bad in a regulated supply. Most likely it took out a pass transistor.


----------

